# Existing S1 owners moving to Vivo - what's the deal?



## MrShades (Dec 2, 2002)

Can anyone that's already "had the call" or knows better than I (cus I can't find any concrete info from Googling and searching):

What's the VirginMedia deal for existing Tivo S1 owners?

(and, if anyone knows, how it differs from the VirginMedia deal for existing VirginMedia customers)


I'm an existing Virgin Media customer (with a Virgin vBox, not V+) and an existing Tivo S1 (lifetime) owner - and can't work out what the "standard" (ie new customer / existing VirginMedia) customer deal is for Tivo - and how that may be better or different if I'm an existing Tivo S1 owner.

Can anyone clarify the deal (and what's "special" about it - as inferred on the Tivo announcement about the Vivo launch) for me?

Many thanks,

Shades


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

It's in several posts, so surprised you've not seen them - although to be fair they may be "aging" a bit now 

The deal for existing customers is :

Box = £149 (rather than £199)
Free install (rather than £49)

TiVo costs £3pcm on top of your monthly costs, and I _think _you have to be be an XL customer - but I'm not sure on that last point.


----------



## Nikki (Jun 9, 2002)

ptruman said:


> I _think _you have to be be an XL customer - but I'm not sure on that last point.


I had to upgrade from M to XL to get TiVo. But not having to pay the £10 monthly TiVo S1 subscription lessens the pain.


----------

